# ttoc



## pino (May 3, 2006)

hi there,
just a quick question, i singed up to the ttoc a week or so ago and have not recieved anything at present :? 
how long does it normally take for the members pack to arrive :?: 
or is it me just been too eager


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

takes a while, mine was a month I think


----------



## pino (May 3, 2006)

thanks for that,


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> takes a while, mine was a month I think


But worth the wait


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > takes a while, mine was a month I think
> ...


One of my vinyls didn't even stick to the window!!! BOO!! Deffo worth the wait apart from that though!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

rballtt said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Ikon66 said:
> ...


Which one - the TTOC window vinyls are a new batch from a new supplier, but I haven't had any other issues reported.

If you mean the HMC Vinyl (not part of the membership pack but handed out at HMC), I am very aware that they printed them on the wrong side, they have been corrected and a right sided version will be sent out with the next issue of AbsoluTTe.

The TTOC is run by volunteers in their spare time, not a commercial operation with full-time staff, hence due to family, work and a desire to have some kind of a normal life we quote up to 6 weeks for delivery of most items (including Membership Packs) but do try to do it sooner!


----------

